# City with MOST Bars and Restaurants



## thunderC (Aug 7, 2006)

What city has MOST restaurants and bars/pubs?

NewYorkCity, LosAngeles, Toronto, Madrid, Zurich, Rome, Dublin, London, Paris, HongKong, Shanghai, Tokyo and Sao Paulo are the best candidates for the highest ranking I guess. not sure.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Zurich has the most bars and clubs per citizien.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

/\ and how much is that?


----------



## Tricky (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, I think it's all relative, isn't it?..... take the biggest city in the world (Tokyo or Mexico-City) and I'm sure they'd qualify for the no. 1 spot. Unless, you define restaurant as something more upmarket (excluding street stands etc.).

So, you see it's a bit difficult to answer that question. Everyone will have an opinion based on different assumptions....


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

How about London or Dublin for pubs?


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

London, Seoul, Tokyo, NYC.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Stockholm! Or I don.t know.. 
Atleast in Sweden it's Södertälje..


----------



## alai1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Madrid?


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

I would say NYC/Tokyo,but this is just MHO, not stats involve whatsever! :cheers:


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

thunderC said:


> what city has MOST restaurants and bars.?
> I assume it would be Tokyo or Seoul followed by NYC.


obviously those cities with the highest population. 

however, compared to the city population the numbers would be completely different. NYC for sure would not qualify nowhere near the top. 

I can only say that almost all the people that have came to Croatia, to whom I have talked to, where amazed by the number of bars in cities. there are no too many restaurants but bars are literally all over the city.. I guess average Croatian goes to a bar almost twice a day :cheers:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I tend to say Madrid.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

In the 1980s one of our dailies here repetitiously declared Montreal as having the most liquor establishments per dwellers on the continent -- if true, then that legacy might have stemmed from the US Prohibiiton (nearly 80 years ago?)


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Milwaukee: Most bars per capita in the U.S. I dont know how this ranks worldwide.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Not to sure wich one, but NYC has alot! Atleast one on almost every street in Manhattan alone. Plus there are the other boroughs.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

_Madrid is world-famous for its nightlife. It is said that the city has more bars and restaurants per head of population than anywhere else in the world! A fact you would easily believe after taking a stroll through the popular districts of Chueca, Malasaña and Huertas and around the Puerta del Sol square. It’s also the world’s most nocturnal city – nightclubs barely open before 1am._
-easyjetinflight.com

...I would _imagine_ NYC and perhaps RIO have a higher total.


----------



## Bsrt (Aug 29, 2005)

I think in Spain every city has a huge rating of bars per head, every city you go to has several zones full of bars, pubs, clubs, etc.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Las Vegas? London counting Pubs as bars and I've heard it has over 6,000 restaurants in the London metro. NYC for restaurants but it doesn't seem to be pouring with bars as London does. Seoul and Tokyo have an astonishing amount to. Korean men love to hang out at bars and chat with friends. How about Tijuana?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> Milwaukee: Most bars per capita in the U.S. I dont know how this ranks worldwide.


Because of the Miller Plant? :cheers:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

i would say LA and NYC because of how BIG both cities are. they sprawl and there are restaurants and bars on every street and corner. Never been to Asia, so i cant compare those cities, and Euro cities are usually much smaller and concentrate their restaurants and bars to central areas.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

MOST bars and restaurants has Sao Paulo
DENSEST city for restaurants is Geneva afaik


----------

